

Introducing Pulse for Web - tuhin
http://pulse.me

======
chimi
There is no need to force me to create an account to use this service. Have a
list of supported news sites and let me pick the ones I want to see, then save
a bookmark to the page.

Requiring an account is a back button.

~~~
cristinacordova
We require accounts on web for things like news source recommendations and
notifications for when we release new features. If you create an account, your
sources will also sync across platforms like Android, iPad, iPhone, etc. Our
mobile apps do not require sign-in, however, so feel free to download those
from our homepage: <http://www.pulse.me/>

~~~
MatthewPhillips
> notifications for when we release new features

The real reason. This should be explained on the site.

~~~
cristinacordova
We don't send frequent emails - we haven't emailed our user base in months -
until today about this launch. If users don't have an account, they can't have
a consistent experience across platforms. A good user experience is our top
priority here.

~~~
shurane
What about being able to at least preview the service without needing an
account? We can do that already on the app version, before we decide to sign
up with Pulse.

Signing up is an extra step, and a little too much, for a product that I want
to field test before I decide I want to use it.

~~~
cristinacordova
Fair point. As you said, you can test the mobile app without signing up. We
found that many of our users didn't know about our account syncing feature
(because they didn't sign up). They then told us that it was difficult to
switch between devices when they downloaded our apps as they had different
news sources on different devices. This is an effort to remedy that confusion
by keeping one single consistent account across platforms. Trying to get users
to sign up later when they want to sync (which we've tried on mobile) has
proved to be difficult for most users.

------
darklajid
I'm sure I'm not the target. The window is - empty? [1]

Ghostery informed me that it had to block Facebook Connect, but this surely
isn't the intended landing page, even if I _do_ hate Facebook crap? I mean - I
could at least use the links above and see the about page, but for a landing
page this is kind of baad.

1: <https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1194203/Pulse.png>

~~~
smectos
Same problem. Chromium Version 21.0.1180.75 (150248) on 3.5.0-2-ARCH

L.E: Unblock Facebook connect in Ghostery.

------
ceejayoz
... why is there an Internet Explorer logo in the top-right of the interface
screenshot?

~~~
cristinacordova
We worked with Microsoft to incorporate multi-touch gestures available in IE10
into Pulse for Web. You can read more about that partnership on the IE10 blog
here:
[http://windowsteamblog.com/ie/b/ie/archive/2012/08/09/with-i...](http://windowsteamblog.com/ie/b/ie/archive/2012/08/09/with-
internet-explorer-10-pulse-comes-to-the-web.aspx)

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Incredible! Hopefully Microsoft submits its pointer events to W3C.

------
rodly
Pulse user here since the first iPad came out. Love your service and use it
all the time. Need an intern for next Summer? :)

~~~
gankit
What do you want to work on? ankit<at>pulse<dot>me

------
Albuca
Definetly looks interesting! However the corperate network I am on at the
moment does not display the page correctly (could be anything from outdated
html5 or just regular blocking).

Either way, I really enjoy the iPhone/Android app!

I agree though, I don't like the IE logo on the top right of the page. Call my
crazy, but I am really fond of the simple, clean, eligant display on the
iPhone/Android. Plus I just don't like IE.

As far as requiring an account - While I do see the merit in requiring
registration, I think it should just load up the interface, and require
registration if they would like to save their list of sources for when they
visit the website later. Not to mention, noting that the sources and
everything sync's across platforms is definetly a plus.

Good luck to you!

~~~
cristinacordova
Your corporate network is likely blocking FB Connect, which we have on the top
of our page. We're working on a fix for it.

~~~
Albuca
Ahh.. yes that would definitely be it! They are very anti-facebook.

Cheers!

------
mlapida
Requiring facebook connect is a deal breaker. My corporate intranet blocks all
facebook request (and I do as well with Ghostly). Please place the facebook
connect JavaScript at the bottom of the page.

------
ajhai
'Welcome message' is being popped up for every page I visit even for the pages
that I'd already visited. A bug? Using chrome 21.0.1180.60 m on Windows 7

Edit: Issue resolved after reloading the page

~~~
cristinacordova
Thanks for pointing that out. Some other users have mentioned it showing up
more times than necessary. We're taking a look.

------
ClintonWu
Funny to see this ranked right below "Design Tips: Never Use Black."
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4357002>

~~~
tuhin
1) It is not black it is #111 :) 2) Rules in design are meant to be broken. It
is good to know the rules nevertheless, so that you know which ones to break.

------
chrisdroukas
_Super high_ information density for browsing followed by a clean and simple
reading experience.

Well executed, congrats to the Pulse team.

------
zachgalant
Awesome job guys. It looks really cool!

------
executive
can I use this product without signing up

~~~
cristinacordova
You can if you download our mobile apps. Our web application, however, does
require a sign-up.

